# Still getting emails even though I turned it off!



## Dr Pippino Chickino (Oct 10, 2021)

I was on my settings trying to turn off email notifications and I thought that I did it.
But I'm still getting emails!


----------



## farmerjan (Oct 10, 2021)

I've done every thing under the sun and still get e-mails for posts.  I finally just gave up and just go through and delete them... and I get LOTS of emails from different farm groups and health news groups and all.... but I have not found the trick to stop the ones from here.


----------



## R2elk (Oct 11, 2021)

Currently the only emails I get from BYH is when someone starts a conversation with me.

Click on your User name, then click on Preferences.





This is how my preferences are set up.



Also check out how your Watched list is set up.  Click on the down arrow by Forums.  If you don't see the down arrow, make sure you are not already in Forums.  One way to do so is to click on the Home tab.



 Click on Watched.



Click on the down arrow on Manage watched threads.



Click on Disable email notifications.


----------



## R2elk (Oct 11, 2021)

If you are getting emails for a specific thread that you are watching, go to the thread.  
Click on Unwatch.



Click on Unwatch.



If you still want to watch the thread, click on Watch.



Make sure you have checked without receiving email notifications then click on Watch.


----------

